# Can I go all out on chin ups? Can I ignore the color of my head?



## Fruity (Jun 30, 2015)

I can do 1 hanging chin up.
the second hanging chin up only gets me half way, but I dont give up, I just start blowing air and spitting on my elbows(not on purpose). Last time I did this I kept on spitting until my head went red and I automatically let go(till failure), then I suddenly  felt as If a stroke of heat and cold struck my entire chest and abs and went up to my head which left me thoughtless, I had to lay down instantly. I thought I was going to die for those 2 mins of recovery. 


So can I just ignore these side effects and go all out? I always thought till failure was the best way to make progress so I don't get why this guy at the gym said I shouldn't do it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Does not compute


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 30, 2015)

Fruity is my new favorite member.

#fruity4mod


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 30, 2015)

I usually just ignore side effects


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 30, 2015)

If your friend at the gym was any sort of true friend he'd have picked your red-faced ass up, duct taped your hands back on the pull-up bar and coached you through some forced reps via slapping your face and shouting "MAO! MAO!!" repeatedly at you. 

My advice: get new friends.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 30, 2015)

Fruity is Pinky's training partner...


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 30, 2015)

Buy some 41" Loop Exercise bands like these.  They will assist you in doing more pullup reps until you are strong enough to do them unassisted.  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K2D6HVG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 30, 2015)

I say just keep doing them until you pass out completely.....Time to Man up fruity..........


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 30, 2015)

Go ham fruity, next time that guy tells you to not do it, spit in his face, and start doing them


----------



## Lilo (Jun 30, 2015)

You can ignore the color of your head only if it's on the warmer palette of the rainbow. A red / pink head with orange undertones is fine, but if it turns blue (a sign of meat-eating),I'd consider removing it. Only gets in the way of chinups anyway.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 30, 2015)

Stop the Lamaze style breathing

Cross your ankles and bend your knees 90 degrees on the way up as you struggle kick your feet down 

Get some new friends


----------



## snake (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think I ever told anyone this before but if a chin up put down for the count, please do not squat; it may kill you.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 30, 2015)

I say shoot for the color of dark purple on your head, before giving it up.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 30, 2015)

The guy at the Gym wasn't a friend.

I dont get why people look down on crossing of the legs, its a natural thing to do.

I decided I'l go to failure anyways because the more muscle I break the more muscle I make.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 30, 2015)

Guys it happened again just not _as _bad. I was pulling myself up the bar and got over half way and my form was perfect but as soon as I couldn't anymore I let go and this massive feeling overwhelms me up from abs up to my chest, it seems to be in the middle around where my solar plexus is and abs. I don't know what the **** it is. 

What was special this time was that it was my sixth chin up of the day and I had had an 1 hour break at least. So I expected at least one successful chin up.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 30, 2015)

Man it just from trying so hard..

Only thing iv learned that helps pull ups is doing them


----------



## Lilo (Jun 30, 2015)

Might seem dumb, but seriously, do you remember to breathe? Sometimes if you push too hard it can happen.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Is this the same guy that you run with?


----------



## Fruity (Jun 30, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Might seem dumb, but seriously, do you remember to breathe? Sometimes if you push too hard it can happen.



That's it!! I didn't even consider that but now I understand why my mind went blank the first time it happened.


----------



## nightster (Jul 1, 2015)

have you tried getting a stool and then using it to get yourself back up after you've reached failure and then slowly lower yourself down as opposed to trying to pull yourself back up.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 1, 2015)

Most gyms have a pull up assisted machine where ur knees are on a pad and u can pick the weight to help u do more pull ups. I'd start there until u can get 10reps on last set and then move to real non assisted pull ups. Then I'd go 4 sets every set til failure. I'd run this 2x a week for 6 months. After 6 months hopefully ur around 20-25reps first set of real pull ups. Then u can finally add hanging weight. First set no weight of around 25reps 2nd set hang a 25lb plate til failure 3rd set hang a 35lb plate til failure and last hang a 45lb plate for as many as u can pull. 10reps with last set with that 45lb hangin is a good goal. And yes cross ankles bend knees and pull nipples up to the bar. Really work them wings well. Good luck..
!S!


----------



## Fruity (Jul 1, 2015)

Shrugs@ I don't have a pull up assisted machine. Im also focusing on chin ups not pull ups.

Im going to do the same amount of chin ups every 3 days + around 5-10 negatives.  If I dont make progress in 2 weeks I'l reduce it to two times a week


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 1, 2015)

Chins? Pull ups? same thing no? We're workin on lats here right?
!S!


----------



## Fruity (Jul 1, 2015)

I _think_ its a bit different because chin ups have a close grip with palms facing your face, and pull ups work the back and have a grip facing outwards, and the the grip is wide


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 2, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I _think_ its a bit different because chin ups have a close grip with palms facing your face, and pull ups work the back and have a grip facing outwards, and the the grip is wide



Buy the 41" bands already.  WTF?


----------

